# Living Marine to Receive Medal of Honor



## TH15 (Jul 20, 2011)

A Marine who repeatedly braved enemy fire in eastern Afghanistan attempting to find and save fellow members of his embedded training team will receive the Medal of Honor, Marine Corps Times has confirmed.

Dakota Meyer was contacted by President Obama on Monday, according to sources with knowledge of the award. He will be the first living Marine recipient of the nation’s highest award for valor since now-retired Sgt. Maj. Allan Kellogg received the medal for actions 41 years ago in Vietnam.
Only two living recipients — both soldiers — have received the award for actions in Iraq and Afghanistan: Staff Sgt. Salvatore Giunta and Sgt. 1st Class Leroy Petry. Cpl. Jason Dunham is the only Marine to receive the medal for current conflicts, and he received it posthumously after throwing himself on a grenade in Husaybah, Iraq, in 2004 to save the lives of fellow Marines.
It’s unclear when Meyer, a scout sniper, will receive the medal. Officials at the White House and Marine Corps headquarters declined to comment.

The news was first reported Tuesday night on the website of Leatherneck, a publication produced by the Marine Corps Association. Marine Corps Times reported exclusively Nov. 8 that the Corps had nominated Meyer for the award.

Meyer, who left active-duty service in June 2010 as a corporal, will be honored for his actions Sept. 8, 2009. He charged into a kill zone on foot and alone to find three missing Marines and a Navy corpsman, who had been pinned down under intense enemy fire in Ganjgal, a remote village near the Pakistan border in violent Kunar province.

Already wounded by shrapnel, Meyer found them dead and stripped of their gear and weapons, and helped carry them from the kill zone, according to military documents obtained by Marine Corps Times.

Meyer — who now lives in Austin, Texas — could not immediately be reached for comment Tuesday night. In interviews with Marine Corps Times in November, he said he felt “like the furthest thing from a hero” because he did not find his fellow Marines alive.

“Whatever comes out of it, it’s for those guys,” he said at the time. “I feel like I let my guys down because I didn’t bring them home alive.”

Full Article:
http://www.militarytimes.com/news/2011/07/marine-dakota-meyer-medal-of-honor-071911w/

Awesome.


----------



## Dame (Jul 20, 2011)

BZ Marine. You still brought them home. Thank you.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 20, 2011)

Good job Marine.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well done Marine


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, Marine.

LL


----------



## moobob (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm glad he's getting the MOH. A friend of mine was deployed with him and told me his story over a year ago, not thinking he would ever actually get the MOH due to the fact no living person had received one for OEF yet.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 20, 2011)

Well deserved.  Thank you, Marine.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 20, 2011)

About damn time!  Semper Fi!


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

Well done Marine.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooyah Marine.  Well done.


----------



## is friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Semper Fi!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Teufel said:


> About damn time! Semper Fi!



I am still wondering why USMC First Sgt. Brad Kasal did not receive the MOH, not that he is the only Marine I think did some MOH shit, you guys have more than a few that could wear that medal. But First Sgt Kasal would have been my first pick for a MOH and that was 7 years ago now.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 23, 2011)

TH15 said:


> “Whatever comes out of it, it’s for those guys,” he said at the time. “I feel like I let my guys down because I didn’t bring them home alive.”



Wow. That is some humbling sh*t.

BZ Marine.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 30, 2011)

Let's keep stuff about SGT Meyers problems with BAE in the other thread.


----------



## dknob (Nov 30, 2011)

Rafael Peralta should have gotten the MOH - but he got the Navy Cross instead for rolling over on a grenade.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafael_Peralta


----------

